# Few Toyota Priuses Are Targets of Car Thieves



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

News Bot said:


> The car's uniqueness means there are few markets for its parts.
> 
> More...


Notwithstanding that, the dealer where I bought my RAV4 EV tried to sell me a Lojack. LOL


----------

